# My two current "real" space projects



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I haven't posted many builds recently because I am spending most of my time on two projects that are quite time consuming. I did finish a couple GloHeads for the contest in the past 3 weeks but won't post them until the contest ends. These other two are my Airfix Saturn 5 with some nice resin enhancements I picked up from Martin Goldsack in the UK. These parts included the batted F1 engines, SII stage upper tank and thrust structure, SIVB thrust structure and SM engine bell.

I am further along on the Lunar Module and am using two resin/photo-etch sets from NewWare. These really do a great job of accurizing the model but have many very small parts and take some patience in assembling. I have seen a couple of these done though and they look great when completed.



















Bob K.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

What it it you've covered th bottom of the module with? Did you tint aluminum foil, or is it a product you purchased?


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

kit-junkie said:


> What it it you've covered th bottom of the module with? Did you tint aluminum foil, or is it a product you purchased?


The kit came with one sheet of gold foil but I did most of it with Rolos candy wrappers! Made it a little easier being so tedious a job when I got to eat candy doing it! I used CA thick and slow to glue it one but that was a little bit of a problem as it would lose the gold coloring in small areas which I think was caused by the glue. I am now trying to do the landing struts and that is worse so I am going to try something else on it, maybe try white glue and seal it after with Future or something. Then to get the orange mylar effect on the applicable areas I hand painted a couple of coats of Tamiya clear orange over the gold. As you can see some areas are black as well so that is simply hand painting Freak Flex black as applicable. there are also aluminum areas on the descent stage, and upper stage I believe, that I used a roll of adhesive aluminum tape for. I have a PDF that was done by a UK guy that worked through the entire build using the NewWare set along with pics of each step. If anyone is interested I would be happy to email the guy's building instructions. I am really looking forward to finishing this one as I've always wanted a good model of it as it actually looked, or at least as close as I can reasonably get it.

Bob K.


----------



## tracy.net (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi Bob by all means kit us posted on your progress. This may not be a heavy hit thread but maybe others will read and take a intrest in it. I am currently taking a much needed break from figure kit building just getting board i guess. I am also building the same scale LEM and the Monogram Apollo Command Module 1/32 what a beast that one is.....a true challange even for a experinced modeler! Have the atomic mercury kit and revelle gemini waiting on the side. But one thing can be said of these kits iam having a blast building them but i have learned these kit do take a lot of patience and months not weeks to finish up. I will be doing mine not so accurate but clean and neat for the display cabinet. Keep up the great work thanks for posting! :wave:


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I will also be following your build Bob. the thruster nozzels look very detailed.
Bert


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

bert model maker said:


> I will also be following your build Bob. the thruster nozzels look very detailed.
> Bert


They are. The molded in nozzles were solid and had no detail whatsoever. These are hollow, very thin walls, and have rings around the nozzle molded in. There were at least 50% more than needed included in the set for all those you lost cutting off the sprue and attempting to glue to the model! Actually I didn't lose any of these but did sand down one base a little more than I should have so replaced that one. There are even smaller parts and there are very small vents all over the LM ascent stage. You can see some of those in the picture. There was also the docking window in the upper portion above the commanders position which required cutting a hole in the ascent stage to install. The NewWare kit really is excellent with lots of parts to fix up the model. I am rather enjoying doing this one but foiling the leg struts is a real pain in the butt. 

Bob K.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice! Can't wait to see the finished product. i built the Revell Lunar Landing out of the box--my first real space attempt. Sometime I'd like to try to do better!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

rkoenn said:


> They are. The molded in nozzles were solid and had not detail whatsoever. These are hollow, very thin walls, and have rings around the nozzle molded in. There were at least 50% more than needed included in the set for all those you lost cutting off the sprue and attempting to glue to the model! Actually I didn't lose any of these but did sand down one base a little more than I should have so replaced that one. There are even smaller parts and there are very small vents all over the LM ascent stage. You can see some of those in the picture. There was also the docking window in the upper portion above the commanders position which required cutting a hole in the ascent stage to install. The NewWare kit really is excellent with lots of parts to fix up the model. I am rather enjoying doing this one but foiling the leg struts is a real pain in the butt.
> 
> Bob K.


Bob, what method do you use to foil the legs ? I tried white glue on the plastic leg on the first wrap & then carefully wrapped the foil or kind of rolled it a couple of times, then added a couple of drops on the 3rd wrap and on the last wrap, a light bead the length of the leg. I like the foil to LOOK like it did on the real lander and not rolled so tight as to make the legs look TOO skinny, they have to have "the look"
Bert


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks Cool Bert.....








What's the Largest L.E.M. availible?...always loved this kit!:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Bob, this looks great!.. i myself have never done any space craft?.. What i would love to build is a decent 1/6th or 1/8th space man figure!.. any kits you know of spring to mind?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Ian here's one in your neck of the woods...
http://cgi.ebay.com/SPACE-Apollo-As...ollectables_Scientific_MJ&hash=item2eb467baeb

Cheers
Denis


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

One of my favorite subjects, modeling and otherwise. Looking forward to seeing how this goes.


----------



## jgoldader (Mar 26, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Looks Cool Bert.....
> 
> What's the Largest L.E.M. availible?...always loved this kit!:thumbsup:
> Mcdee


Currently, the biggest out there is the 1/48 Monogram LM. Fame Master, folks who make the 4D models, are doing a large scale cut-away LM (1/24, I believe), and have renderings of it on their site. They are also doing a large CSM, but it's not clear if it will be in the same scale.

http://famemaster.com/show.asp?id=103&nid=0&listid=167999

Jeff


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Thanks, the pictures are a little fuzzy, the better ones were too big to post. the astronaut models arethe one linked to in the thread, and the shuttle MMu astronaut which i still have in its box. here is a picture of my apollo astronaut and i think the lem is somewhere in the picture and not fuzzy.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I made some progress this weekend on both the LM and Saturn. I've got the LM upper stage with all the resin enhancements and started painting it. I managed to get some more foil on the legs and completing that is my next major goal. It is looking good overall and the mix of Polly Scale aluminum with a little military interior green gave me a good simulation of the anodized aluminum on the real LM.

I got the Saturn SII stage glued together with the replacement resin forward tank dome and aft thrust structure. I intend to paint the first and second stages as a single piece to get the patterns lined up correctly and will use Kyrlon white and semi-gloss black. I've built larger flying Saturns and the Krylon paints work nicely for them.

Here's some pics:














































Bob K.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

nice foil job Bob. that 4-D web site shows a CSm & Lem that look real nice, cannot find out when they will be released and for how much. How big are the CSM & lem in inches ? i wish i could find them for sale. so close yet so far.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I did a fair amount of work on the LM and Saturn this past weekend. All of my spare time is going into these models in hopes of taking them to the Fest. The work, particularly on the LM, is painstaking and very detailed. Here's some more progress pics:














































Bob K.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

keep em coming Bob, they are looking GREAT.
bert


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Well this afternoon I moved the Saturn project forward quite a bit. Here's a couple of pics of the progress. My neighbor is getting ready to cut wood for the horizontal display. I hope to complete this one by Saturday and then dedicate my remaining time to the LM. I also need to change the oil in the car in preparation for the 900 mile drive next week.



















Bob K.


----------



## Static Addict (Nov 2, 2010)

Looking really great. Your paintwork looks very crisp. So then, with a horizontal display, I take it the rocket will be broken up into stages??


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Static Addict said:


> Looking really great. Your paintwork looks very crisp. So then, with a horizontal display, I take it the rocket will be broken up into stages??


That's the plan and why you see the SIVB stage with the engine installed. There are five engines to attach to the SII stage but that is relatively easy. Tonight I started the aluminum paint on the aft engine shrouds on the S1C stage. Hoping to get this one done sometime tomorrow.

Bob K.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

My neighbor finished the display stand, although I still have to stain and varnish it, and I got some more painting and decaling done this morning so I set up the Saturn to see what it is going to look like. He did a great job and I think I am going to be very pleased with this model when completed soon.










Bob K.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

rkoenn said:


> My neighbor finished the display stand, although I still have to stain and varnish it, and I got some more painting and decaling done this morning so I set up the Saturn to see what it is going to look like. He did a great job and I think I am going to be very pleased with this model when completed soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will you put felt where the model rests?


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

kit-junkie said:


> Will you put felt where the model rests?


I will at some point and before Wonderfest if I have time. I think that will be a job for my wife who had volunteered to stain the wood as well! Afterall, I am going to treat her to nice dinners along the river at the Fest so she needs to earn that privilege! So now back to the shop and the Saturn to try and finish it today and put all the remaining time after that into the LM.

Bob K.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

very nice Bob !!!
Bert


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Beautiful. I especially like the way the various stages are displayed.


----------

